# Atlantic's Holy Set shop



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

*Land of Atlantis*

-------------------------------------


----------



## Velvet (Oct 16, 2009)

_*Samples Of My Work*
_
_*Sets:*_

*Spoiler*: __ 





480
480
480
480
480
480
480
480
480


_*
Animations:*_

*Spoiler*: __ 




480




_*Avatars :*_

*Spoiler*: __ 




480
480
480
480
480













​


----------



## Insomniac Pride (Oct 17, 2009)

Can you make me a set of this? 

Green swirls and musical notes would be nice.
And my name in the corner. If thats not too much.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

. My first customer 

Can you re-upload the image please?

Edit: 


I'll do it tommorow, as I'm too tired right now and my PS is screwing up.


----------



## Insomniac Pride (Oct 17, 2009)

No problem. 
If you thank anyone thank Advent, thanks to her I found your shope. 
< Never browses the shops.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you state what size you would like it and what border please?


----------



## Suu (Oct 18, 2009)

Avatar please. Just the Mizukage. Modify the colours/shape/whatever however you see fit. Make sure you get some of that awesome...chest :ho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Insomniac Pride:


----------



## Suu (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Atlantic! I have another request for you:

Gayn

Reckon you can tackle this one? An avy, if possible. Try and make it look artistic, yet not over the top

Thanks <3


----------



## Insomniac Pride (Oct 18, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Can you state what size you would like it and what border please?



400 height. I don't care what width. And a dotted border would be nice.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Hate to say this but, I can't do dotted borders.


----------



## Insomniac Pride (Oct 19, 2009)

What about the one on your avy? o3o
And sorry I may have to change my request to a different pic.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2009)

My freind did that.

And request away, as long as the quality isn't bad.


----------



## Bones (Oct 21, 2009)

I am requesting an avatar for each pic, which is 3 avatars in all. Maximum size no curve borders.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2009)

*^taking 

~ sig off plz ~
*


----------



## Bones (Oct 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *^taking
> 
> ~ sig off plz ~
> *



Thanks for taking the request, sig is off.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

*@ Bones - *


----------



## Bones (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks......


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay I'd like a Pokemon set. ^^ It's Jumpluff!


*Spoiler*: _Avatar Stock_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig Stock_ 









For the avatar the text can be removed from the pic and you can make it into a transparency.

For the sig....I don't really think much needs to be changed. XD Perhaps the corners can be rounded.

I don't know if you suggest anything else.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

*@ Kyasurin - hope you like 
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2009)

Medũsa said:


> *@ Kyasurin - hope you like
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh they are very cute! 

Thanks a lot!

I will give you a rep.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

> Oh they are very cute!
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I will give you a rep.



*thank you  and credit the shop please ^^*


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2009)

Medũsa said:


> *thank you  and credit the shop please ^^*



I'll try to remember to when I use it. Of course if I use it more than one and one time from now is like a year from now, I might forget by them.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

> I'll try to remember to when I use it. Of course if I use it more than one and one time from now is like a year from now, I might forget by them.



*thats ok  we are just trying to get more people to request by asking to credit the shop those that already have sets from us*


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img256.imageshack.us/i/57755073346137013490002.jpg/




Just my usual request is fine. If you want to make another copy with the avatar having additional effects feel free to. But please make my usual so I can use that if I don't like the effects. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm taking.

Take that Velvet! TAKE THAT!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*please fix the link ~ thank you

also please say what size you want 

*


> I'm taking.
> 
> Take that Velvet! TAKE THAT!



*read the request carefully first*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

Avatar


Sig


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2009)

Set pls: Ava: 150x150, one of Medusa, and one of Stein. Sig: Height max of 450px, trans.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2009)

*@ ender - 
Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2009)

TY Suki!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Lust Set. 

Please make the background black, and erase/color over the words.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



http://nooneinteresting.deviantart.com/art/Lust-48136612


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Quality is nasty. Get another.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Done.

(We chose this stock over MSN)

Avatar


Sig


----------



## Rampage (Nov 7, 2009)

yoo Gos could you make me an ava from this pic, rounded border with a good special effect

thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

. Takes.


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

transparent avatar plz. with border.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Turn your sig off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Uzumaki Lee


Muah


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

In this shop work cans I?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Of course you can Koroshi chan.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2009)

*My Labtop is broke, so I won't be able to do requests for another 10 days at least. Request for either Velvet or Koroshi. *


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2009)

> *My Labtop is broke, so I won't be able to do requests for another 10 days at least. Request for either Velvet or Koroshi. *


* no worry we`ll take care of everything*


----------



## Rampage (Nov 8, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Uzumaki Lee



Looks awesome thanks, will use it in a few days


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2009)

*sig off plz  thank you*


----------



## Jotacon (Nov 10, 2009)

Kind of sucks that I can't get GoS to work on it, but I'll get over that. Give you guys some business.
Full Set of this please

125 x 125 for Avatar, Rounded Edges
For the sig use whatever effects you want and it seems suitably sized as is, but adjust it to your liking. Also I would like it to say "I'm Back Bitches!" If it isn't too much trouble could I have one without the writing as well?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2009)

*@ Jotacon - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Jotacon (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, now I'm back. It's completely awesome.
Thank You Kindly and + Reps!


----------



## Kirabi (Nov 11, 2009)

When GoS gets back, or if one of his helpers can do it, can I get a sig to go with this avy he posted in the Giveaway thread? From the same stock if you please 

You shall of course recieve payment for your troubles


----------



## Velvet (Nov 11, 2009)

*well if you can find the stock*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

I can find the stock guys.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 12, 2009)

Since someone likes to waste my time. 

Stock 


Request:
Avatar 150X150

Sig:
As close to 500X550 as it can get while retaining proportions. 

Avatar is off green.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Taking.

Ima use GIMP.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

*Sig*


*Ava*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Edited like you asked me to on MSN.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 19, 2009)

for this piv could you add a glowish effect (similar to Nic's) could you leave the current effect on kakashi as it looks cool lol, ava however u think looks better
cheers m8


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

*Taaaaakes*

NVM, if you insist on having effects.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 19, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Taaaaakes*
> 
> NVM, if you insist on having effects.



Forget the effects woork your magic


----------



## Muah (Nov 19, 2009)

Let me ask you professional!

What do you think of my lips


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Done.

*Avatar*



*Sig*


----------



## Rampage (Nov 19, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Done.
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



awesome thanks m8


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

*Labtop is back. That means I have PS again/ *


----------



## Rampage (Nov 21, 2009)

Add some effcts to the set you made me


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

No refunds, go away


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*i`ll do it*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

Good old Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*this good ?


*


----------



## Kirabi (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been talking with GoS about this one and he said he'd find the stock and make me a set.  So can I get a sig to go with this avy he posted in the Giveaway thread? From the same stock if you please .

You shall of course recieve double payment for your troubles


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sig*


----------



## Kirabi (Nov 23, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Sig*



Thanks alot

But if you don't mind can you make the corners transparent like the corners of yours?

unless I saved it wrong.


----------



## Kirabi (Nov 24, 2009)

You shall recieve more payment once I spread


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2009)

*just please turn sig off  *


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to use this as a set. Close up of Gatomon's face (with the ears visible, if possible), and rounded borders.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

*Ava*


*Sig*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't see the sig


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 29, 2009)

Atlantic just make it look badass please. Do whatever necessary, and can shi be my avy too.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Ava*



*Sig*



Make sure to rep and cred


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah boii, no probs on rep. But I forgot how to cred?!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Guys. Seriously. Turn off your god damn sigs. Velvet and I have said so many times before. *


----------



## Evil Angel (Nov 29, 2009)

I like to request a sig. Make stock very pretty like ego .

You happy now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

Will do soon.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

> The quality.......It burrns



*=.= you big baby...the stock is just fine*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

It wasn't before Velvet. It wasn't before.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

> It wasn't before Velvet. It wasn't before.


*you complain too much xD*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmph.

-Is doing request now-


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Ava
*

*Sig

*


----------



## PisOgPapir (Dec 2, 2009)

Give me a kibalicious sig. GOGOGO NAOW ATLANTIC


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2009)

Sir.

*Ava*



*Sig


*


----------



## Federer (Dec 2, 2009)

*Transparant sig request:*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

*^mine


*


----------



## Soul (Dec 3, 2009)

Request 



Just a signature, I already have an Avatar.
Do whatever it takes to do a good job Koroshi, I am counting on you.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 3, 2009)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.

Edit: Done Flash


----------



## Soul (Dec 3, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Taking.
> 
> Edit: Done Flash



Thanks Koroshi


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 5, 2009)

Atlantic could you make a set and can you make the avy of Shi, make it look awesome please(do what deems necessary). Also could it be the same shape as I have now and also could it say sensor&medic in writing on my avy.

*EDIT:*Sorry I forgot


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2009)

Turn off your sig or else I'm not doing request.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Dec 5, 2009)

Churchill set please.

Stock


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2009)

Done.

*Ava

*
*Spoiler*: __ 










*Sig

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

*I'm going to be a bit busy today and Photoshop keeps on "not responding". Can someone else take Faroh's request?*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 6, 2009)

*i`ll take it*


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 7, 2009)

When will my request be done?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

As soon as your sig is off.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2009)

*@Faraoh1 - sorry for making you wait  not on much cuz of exams  *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2009)

Set request please. Senoir sized avatar, If you can can you put glowy effects like Atlantic Storm has? Like, the red part of the her eye? Thanks o.o


----------



## Federer (Dec 9, 2009)

*Set request: *



You can do anything you want, I trust the.


----------



## Evil Angel (Dec 10, 2009)

*Set Request*


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs18/f/2007/159/b/7/Shihouin_Yoruichi_by_Kaze_11.jpg




Make it as pretty as A.S.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Shiiiiiiiiiiii

Where did all these requests come from...

I'll take them anyway


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2009)

Set, make it awesome

and write "Hinata" on the avy (beautyful font) and "This is our ninja way!" In the sig...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2009)

*thats soi fon btw *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet, can you take Akainu's request?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2009)

*kaaaaaay *


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thats soi fon btw *



Really? 

I searched for hinata tho...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2009)

@ Akainu -


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet, can you do Tengoku's too? It's too low quality and won't load up properly on my PS...

I'll do Evil Angel, Juracule Mihawk and Blacksmoke's. 

Will do so after I eat Dinner.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks like Hina, so make her eyes look like hinatas..ok?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

Just rehosting EA's pic


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

*Juracule Mihawk

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2009)

*EA*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*oh shi- forgot about the request  sorry...exams...you know how it is...*


----------



## Federer (Dec 16, 2009)

Atlantic-san :33

*Set request:*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2009)

*Done.

Ava

*

*Sig

*


----------



## Rampage (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey could you make me an avatar from this

Ava rounded
whatever effect you think looks good

please and thanks m8


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll take this request      .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2009)

The result of the avatar was very poor due to Photoshop fucking up and making me use GIMP. I'll redo it tommorow if possible. Sorry.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 20, 2009)

The Usual GoS.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gally*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lee

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rampage (Dec 21, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Lee
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh shit that looks sick
thanks man 

you mind making the sig a bit smaller? thanks


----------



## Rampage (Dec 21, 2009)

Got another one
set please

whatever you think looks good

i dont want the ava or anything rounded btw 
thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lee. AGAIN.

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rampage (Dec 21, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Lee. AGAIN.
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks awesome thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2009)

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Effects: Anything you think will make it look awesome.
Misc: Preferably not rounded. The avatar and sig should be centered around Luffy


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 21, 2009)

Set needs fixing GoS.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 22, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> ...



Will take.

@ Gally. I know, I've fixed it. I'll send it to you via MSN.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2009)

I would like an ava outta this:

Stock: 

I just want Sailor Moon's head

Size: 150x150


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 22, 2009)

Stock rejected        .


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Stock rejected        .



Is the quality bad


----------



## Darth (Dec 23, 2009)

eh.. I'm hesitant to place a request..

>.>

Ah what the hell. Here you go Atlantic. Do your thing.



Make it too shiny and I'll neg you for spoiling a great render.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 23, 2009)

*i would take the request yingy  but im gone till 29th  good luck boss *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you Velvy.

Have fun.

Also, Darth. Could you make your request a bit more clear on what you want o_O


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, so I'm guessing all you wanted for your request was a set. No special effects and you wanted to keep it trans.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2009)

Could you do something with this picture?

Request: Set

Sock: 

Size: Ava-150x150, Sig: 350x500


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes I can        .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow...it looks great. Thanks


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

Transparency set. Senior Sized. Solid border.



The picture is already trans'd, so I just need a border and senior avy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks. +reps and will credit when use.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you make this beautiful? 

Request: Set

Stock: 

Size: Ava-150x150, Sig: 350x500

For reference in regards to style, I like what you did for cjones, so I wouldn't mind something similar. Add any effects you think will look good.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

A sig set with this pic:



I want a dotted border and text saying DarkAngelSakura and sig by (whoever does it). Also, add any effects you think necessary.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Okay, so I'm guessing all you wanted for your request was a set. No special effects and you wanted to keep it trans.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's actually really awesome. But could you add a border for the ava and perhaps a few BG effects for the sig?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 4, 2010)

*all not done requests taken by me 

*


> That's actually really awesome. But could you add a border for the ava and perhaps a few BG effects for the sig?



*i`ll do that :3*


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2010)

Another set



I'd like it something similar to the Tsunade one you did if you can.

Ava: 150x150
Sig: 350x500


----------



## Velvet (Jan 4, 2010)

*Godaime Hokage - 
Spoiler:  










DarkAngelSakura - 
Spoiler:  










cjones8612 - 
Spoiler:  







*

*hope you all enjoy ~sorry for the wait*


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2010)

Velvet said:


> cjones8612 -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Velvet it's great pek


----------



## Velvet (Jan 4, 2010)

*glad you like 


sig off  -smacks-
*


----------



## Maerala (Jan 4, 2010)

Lulz, I deleted it 'cause I couldn't find the button.  I think there's a problem with the transparency of the avatar though. Maybe it's something I did. I dragged it from your post to my desktop and loaded it from there. It looks fine on your post though, and bigger.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 4, 2010)

*aahh well i made it senior size  didnt know you didnt have it yet*


----------



## Maerala (Jan 4, 2010)

If you try adding it to your avatar for a sec you'll probably have the same problem as me. It looks smaller than the original picture and the parts where you cut off to make the round effect appear white, not transparent. I don't know what's wrong with it. 

Ah.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 4, 2010)

Because she made a 150x150 avatar and you can't wear them yet.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 6, 2010)

*Request:* Signature.
*Size:* 367 by 470. (Pixels.)
*Additions:* Border. No effects.
*Image:*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like an Avatar please, with my name "Aira" written somewhere on it. Small, but in a noticeable text. ^_^ 


Junior sized.

Thanks!


----------



## Rampage (Jan 7, 2010)

yoo  



A set please, any effect that you think looks good, Ava of Goku and Vegeta seperate.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

When did I get these requests? Oh w/e, I'll take them all


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

*Aira:*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Edit: Wait, sig has a problem o_O


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 7, 2010)

^ I noticed it xD
You don't have to hurry with it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

*Uzumaki Lee*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> ...



Shit, forgot about this. Apologies.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

*Mist Puppet*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rampage (Jan 7, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Uzumaki Lee*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Looks awesome man thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Turn you're sig off

*Juracule Mihawk*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maerala (Jan 7, 2010)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Size: Ava-150x150, Sig: 350x500

Colorful and pretty, yes?  Please and thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

xD. I hate to say it, but I can't work with Manga panels. Could you provide some other stock for me please :33?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm, is it because of the color? If it's not, I kinda edited this a little bit, though badly. I left a huge chunk of the left side:



If it's not, then there's this thing:



Sorry it's so huge.  You can just add special effects to it and such without altering the color.

P.S: Thanks for the friend request.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

*Godaime Hokage*

*Spoiler*: __ 










350x500 looks like shit, so I did another size.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 8, 2010)

*Hiroshi says (2:29 PM):*
*
*:3
*Transparent of the peoples
*And then the realy chinese looking one in a ava
*if that's possible
*:3
*Or anything else you want to do with it
*...Need...Something...To.....Do says (2:30 PM):*
*Trans, eh?
*Go request in my shop
*Hiroshi says (2:31 PM):*
*Okay dokie
*...Need...Something...To.....Do says (2:32 PM):*
*Do you want the avatar trans too?
*Hiroshi says (2:32 PM):*
*Link me
*Um idk whatever loooks better
*...Need...Something...To.....Do says (2:32 PM):*
*Well, I dislike trans, it's too plain
*So I'll do it not trans
*
*Hiroshi says (2:33 PM):*
*Okay dokie


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh you could've just done her body only, but that looks great too. Thanks!  I'll use it when I've showed off Chiyo a bit more.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

*Hiro*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

Turn you're sig off


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 9, 2010)

Stock we agreed upon. Usual please and thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

*Gally*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Jan 10, 2010)

Set

Size: Ava-150x150, Sig- 500x500

Stock: 

I'd like something similar to the Tsunade one you did for me 



and can you write Unohana in the open space beneath her chin?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a signature this time.


I want the the words removed, and instead it to say. 

A father and his son.

Transparent, and downsized to fit max signature size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

*No Manga panels please*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

*Sephiroth*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I please get it without the fading?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay             .


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *No Manga panels please*



 I didn't know...New pic 



This one better?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Why must you insist on giving me badly made stock


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 12, 2010)

Usual request GoS. As discussed on MSN.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sephiroth*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Sephiroth*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Edit

You spelled father wrong.


----------



## Pyro (Jan 12, 2010)

Could you make a set for this one? Any border, but instead of the symbol on the left, put Pyro.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2010)

Pyro, I don't see your link.


----------



## Pyro (Jan 13, 2010)

Is that better? ^^^


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes it is Pyro, thanks


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 14, 2010)

Trans 150x200 avatar.

[edit]



Trans 150x200 avatar of the head+shoulders region.

[edit]


Trans 150x200 avatar of Byakuya without the Bleach lettering at bottom if possible.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll do it after the other two.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2010)

*Karma*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pyro*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pyro (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Thanks man.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

Stock

*REJECTED*


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jan 23, 2010)

Mind spicing this up for me Atlantic 




Avatar please. Do whatever you see fit to make it look good.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay             .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





If you want a border, tell me and specify what border you want


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Gally's MSN request.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry about forgetting the request Hiro xD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jan 24, 2010)

It looks real good Atlantic. But yes I would love a border. Whatever you think looks the best.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

Rounded it is


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 26, 2010)

The usual





Yes I want all three.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2010)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 28, 2010)

150 x 150 ava, white solid border, square and rounded, please



sorry, didn't know you don't accept manga panels. I want an ava of the left, close view.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 28, 2010)

No Manga panels


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 31, 2010)

Karma's request has been done and sent via MSN.
Jotaro's request shall be done by someone else, or if not, it's rejected

Morphine's request 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2010)

*want some help yingy *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes. Please. Do the ones I haven't done


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Remove the purple, and senior size sig please.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2010)

> Yes. Please. Do the ones I haven't done


*okay   


@ Jotaro - want an avi and of who  [JJBA fan i see]


*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

Good work


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *okay
> 
> 
> @ Jotaro - want an avi and of who  [JJBA fan i see]
> ...



Nope, just a sig.  Thanks btw. :33 If it isn't too much to ask but could I get a borderless version too please?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2010)

> Nope, just a sig.  Thanks btw. :33 If it isn't too much to ask but could I get a borderless version too please?


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 3, 2010)

Could you make me a WB's set, plz???


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

Sure. Go find some stock first.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

*Karma's request that I didn't send via MSN(I'm sure I did)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rampage (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo GoS can you make me a set from this. Not rounded. Can you add any effect you think looks good etc. Transparent the grey please.


Thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

Uzumaki Lee said:


> Yo GoS can you make me a set from this. Not rounded. Can you add any effect you think looks good etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Will do


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

*As discussed on MSN UL*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2010)

My usual set.

Stock was sent via MSN.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Id (Feb 15, 2010)

*Requesting* 
Ava: 150 by 200 pixels 
Rounded Borders


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2010)

*@ Tuco - hope its ok 

*


----------



## Id (Feb 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Tuco - hope its ok
> 
> *



That was incredibly fast!, and sweet. :33


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2010)

* im glad your pleased

come back soon :33
*


----------



## Id (Feb 15, 2010)

Sig Request. :33
Could you add the ?Captain Marvel? logo? I don?t care if its in the background, or to the side. 

And some effects plox.


----------



## master9738 (Feb 15, 2010)

May I have a set please. 
Avy - 125/125
Rounded or Dotted Border, doesn't matter to me.
Text: Legend.
Just make it look good, eh? 

--Try some effects with it, and make the Fire Stand out. Don't just leave the picture there, and throw a border on it. I need some new colors and stuffz. Though, don't like inverse the colors, or make it green or blue. Use colors that are similar to his. Such as Red or Orange. For the avatar, can you focus it on his face. 

Thankkk youu very much.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

Tuco said:


> Sig Request. :33
> Could you add the ?Captain Marvel? logo? I don?t care if its in the background, or to the side.
> 
> And some effects plox.



*will send over pm *


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2010)

Just make it gorgeous and all.

Thank you~

EDIT: Due to Storm's bitching, completely new stock.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is the stock GoS, 

Could u add a nice effect, not rounded though


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

*Uzumaki Lee*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rampage (Feb 16, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Uzumaki Lee*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks awesome thanks man.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

*Shizazzle*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2010)

That'll do, pig.

That'll do.


----------



## Panos (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey can you make me a set with these awesome GoS?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

Will do good sir.


----------



## Panos (Feb 19, 2010)

Danke. Whatever/hpowever you like. I dont care about borders and shit. Its up to you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Enjoy~


----------



## Panos (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bones (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I am requesting one avatar for each pic. Size is 150 by 200 and 150 by 150 fro each pic.

Thanks.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 20, 2010)

Transparency, if possible. Dotted borders. One 150x150, and the other 150x200.

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

...

I can't do dotted borders


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bones*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 22, 2010)

Hm. Changing request.



Just make it look good, and it's fine with me <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Intus*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks : D


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Your welcome~


----------



## Bones (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. 

PS: Why is the avatar not the same quality as the original stock ? If you can redo it, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks again


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 23, 2010)

hey, GoS.Can you do something with this(a set):


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

No, the quality of the stock sucks.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 23, 2010)

The usual please.


----------



## Bones (Feb 23, 2010)

As we spoke on MSN, a redo of my request with no special effects.

Thanks again.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

*Karma*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you make something out of this(a set),focus on Marco  plz:


----------



## Angoobo (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you make a set with this


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2010)

yo can i  please have a transparent set Atlantic  cool effet and my name itsmylife on the sig  :33

*stock*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Can you make a set with this



Stock rejected


----------



## Helixals (Feb 28, 2010)

*
just a signature feat avatar. You know..Black and white border / like gifs i think,but more cool /.Cool colors and 150x150 ava. ; )*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2010)

*itsmylife & heli  come back tomorow to get your sets *


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

will do


----------



## Velvet (Mar 3, 2010)

*@ Heli - 
Spoiler:  









@ itsmylife - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

ummm vel u forgot my name on the sig and the cool effect  

but love the avatar pek


----------



## Velvet (Mar 3, 2010)

*fixed *


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks vel pek

rep as soon as im allowed


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, this is my first request. Three reps if you can work with this image


*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you please make it small enough for my avatar and give it a black background - its meant to be a commemorative avatar for a character that just died. Also maybe a purple with black won't be so clear, so if you can enhance the purple somehow to make it more visible than that would be really appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Helixals (Mar 4, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Heli -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


*
Just AWASOME .
Love u xD*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2010)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Hi, this is my first request. Three reps if you can work with this image
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*hope this good


*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll do godtachi's request when he isn't banned anymore


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey GoS! Can you make me a Monkey.D Dragon set? I cant find any particular stock.

Maybe this: 

If you work on this would you be able to add a different cooler background?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't add backgrounds


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks! This looks much better! I owe you some rep!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

How can you rep me if your in the red?

Don't forget to cred


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah but the set isnt complete yet. I want a sig from this: 

Without the words/letters. Ok awesome GoS?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

*Stock rejected*


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stock rejected*



Rejection is rejected.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

*Rejected rejection is rejected*

Seriously, find a new stock.


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

There is no good Dragon stock.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 6, 2010)

Well then you've only got an avatar. Tbh, I've already tried the stock you gave me for the sig. Nothing works, the quality is too low and the end result looks fuzzy and pixelated.


----------



## Love. (Mar 8, 2010)

Avatar please. 

Do whatever you have to do to make it look awesome. (rounded edges please)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 14, 2010)

Seems that Godtachi is unbanned


----------



## Goobtachi (Mar 14, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Seems that Godtachi is unbanned






Thx man, it's awesome
"must spread rep before giving some again to Atlantic Storm"


----------



## Angoobo (Mar 14, 2010)

Can u make a set out of this


----------



## spectre991 (Mar 14, 2010)

My first request. :3

Can you please make a set from this? Dunno if this is gonna make a good avy, if not then only a sig please. It's so hard to find a good stock As I am uber lazy.



Do anything to make it look better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 14, 2010)

Stock rejected

I'll do Nagatosama's though

edit: Shiz will do Nagato's

edit: nvm


----------



## Angoobo (Mar 14, 2010)

Thx GoS


----------



## Pyro (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Atlantic... could you make me a set out of this? If you could put Pyro somewhere in the signature, that would be awesome too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

Could you find a different stock please? Every time I do it, it comes out all fuzzy. Sorry for inconvenience


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Atlantic could i just have an avatar 

125x125 and 150x150

rounded and squared 

solid border

do whatever u want with effects

*stock*


----------



## Pyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry about the stock. Is this one any better?



Thanks again man. I always get tons of complements on your sets.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

*Itsmylife*

;;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

*Nagatosama*


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey gos:



Could I get a trans of the Croc sandcastle for a sig, and a trans senior avvy with a soild border of the Jinbei-fish?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

umm thanks but did u do the one 125x125...

ill credit u but im still a junior right now...it sucks...


i really like them..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

You can wear them, they are automatically resized down to 125x125. I don't recommend the rounded one, since the corners won't be transparent.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 18, 2010)

Do your creative magic, resize to appropriate, Avy is a zoom to the face. Round corners for both avy and sig.

PLEEEEEEAAAAZZEE :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2010)

I will do it      .


----------



## Pyro (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you still working on mine Atlantic? Just wondering.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I am, but your stock is giving me a particularly bad time xD


----------



## Pyro (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm really sorry man. If it's too much of a problem I understand. I just came to you cause the last one you did for me got me lots of compliments.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 21, 2010)

AS, is mine under work?


----------



## Qozy (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello there. Can you make a 125x125 avatar :> Stock:


----------



## Angoobo (Mar 22, 2010)

Can you make a set with this:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2010)

Nagatosama, I've already rejected that stock
Pyro and Gaidou, your stock was giving me a little trouble so I passed them onto DM xD


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bit of a delay im guessing gos?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, my PS won't respond


----------



## Pyro (Mar 23, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Nagatosama, I've already rejected that stock
> Pyro and Gaidou, your stock was giving me a little trouble so I passed them onto DM xD



I understand man. Thanks for trying anyway. I'm sure DM'll do a good job as well.


----------



## Panos (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey GoS can you make a set out of this man:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 25, 2010)

Bad stock is bad


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm *really *sorry that it took so long Nick. Here you go, sorry if you were expecting something amazing.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks gos its great, could I just get a solid border around the avvy?


----------



## Panos (Mar 29, 2010)

Set please


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 29, 2010)

Ummm hello^^set from this picture please 

text:bittersweet love
and big text:Natsu-Eternale 
^^


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

*I'm afraid I won't have PS for a while, I'll have to leave all my requests to DM and Velvet. Sorry guys*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2010)

*kay yingy i`ll do them when i have some free time [sorry huys gona have to wait a bit]*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 31, 2010)

Ill get something done.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 2, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> Do your creative magic, resize to appropriate, Avy is a zoom to the face. Round corners for both avy and sig.
> 
> PLEEEEEEAAAAZZEE :33



Tough stock to work with-


----------



## Pyro (Apr 2, 2010)

DM do you know if mine is next in line?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2010)

*I'm extremely sorry for the long ass wait, it's just that your stock was difficult to work with. So I passed it onto Velvet/DM. *


----------



## Love. (Apr 12, 2010)

Just an avy please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

I am once again able to take requests.

*Love*



*Peaceful*


*Spoiler*: __ 








I hate that stock


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 12, 2010)

A set plz :


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

sig please Atlantic  just make it look pretty..

text "take my hand"

do what ever just make it nice and pretty


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

*Godtachi*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 12, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Godtachi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thx, it's excellent


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

*itmsylife*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

omg i love it thanks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 17, 2010)

Request Set.
Avatar: 150 x 150


Effects: You choose. Make it vivid.

Text: _Boa Hancock - Pirate Empress_


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

*Request* - ava
*Stock* -  an/or 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - any
*Effects* - lights, colorization, luminosity gradient


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll take LB's request~

Also, Kay your stocks are a bit LQ...


----------



## Panos (Apr 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Set please!


----------



## Pyro (Apr 19, 2010)

Can I get a set out of this please?

For the record, Crix should win this fight unless Sniper was fed earlygame. Reps for anyone that can tell me why.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

Taking all of these, should be done later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

*Request done*

*Pyro*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Sorry it's not very good.

Sent LB's set over MSN.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Avatar size, please. (Will rep offc!)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm afraid our shops can't do gifs, due to Velvet quitting the shop for a while. Unless Black can do gifs that is.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm afraid our shops can't do gifs, due to Velvet quitting the shop for a while. Unless Black can do gifs that is.



That'd be a shame.

Can you inform for me?


----------



## Black (Apr 22, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm afraid our shops can't do gifs, due to Velvet quitting the shop for a while. Unless Black can do gifs that is.



Nah, I can't do gifs 

And for Peaceful:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Black said:


> Nah, I can't do gifs
> 
> And for Peaceful:
> *Spoiler*: __



Ah well.

Thanks for your time anyway, guys/girls/guy and girl/girl and guy. =)


----------



## Pyro (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you very much Atlantic. As for it not looking good, I'm starting to doubt your sanity as your work is as good as ever.


----------



## Pyro (Apr 22, 2010)

fyi he's gonna say no to the stock. I don't think any of these guys do manga as stock.


----------



## Gino (Apr 23, 2010)

set request please  


if u can put my name in the sig I will rep u forever


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you please make me a set (avatar+signature) using the following image:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Link to stock image: 




Orange borders please (The same orange as in the picture.)

As for effects, its up to you (creators judgement), but please dont go overboard, so to speak.

*(If you can put my username, SuzumeShouken, in the picture, preferably in orange, too, thatd be AWESOME. =D)*

(Also, though you most likely know this, please keep the sig and avatar sizes under the max. file size approved on this forum, so I can use the sig and avy here. =)

And I dont know why, but my request of becoming a senior member still hasnt been 'answered'. So I'm still a 'junior' member.)

As for the rest, its all your, the creators, judgement.

Please make me something nice. =)

(Will rep and cred, offcourse.)


----------



## Panos (Apr 26, 2010)

A set please. Choose:


----------



## Ice Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

hello, i was wondering if i could have a set made with  picture. i'd like the sig to have angular borders instead of rounded ones unless that was a problem and the name Ice Dragon somewhere in the sig in blue/white/black which ever you think looks the best.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 28, 2010)

*Signature Request*
Worker- DM or AS
Stock


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll take all of these. They'll be finished someone this week.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2010)

Image: 
Border: Creators judgement.
Effect: Creators judgement.
Text: None.

Senior. sizes please. =)

Will rep and cred, offcourse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2010)

*Sorry guys, but due to a few real life matters, I'm going to have to close down the shop for a while. *


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Sorry guys, but due to a few real life matters, I'm going to have to close down the shop for a while. *



Thats gay.


----------



## Pyro (Apr 30, 2010)

Nah it happens. Important things have to come first. Good luck man.


----------



## EPIC (May 16, 2010)

if you may, can you do these for me as my sig and their faces as my ava:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2010)

*Shop is now reopened.*


----------



## Panos (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







set please! Can you add text? If you can add "peaceful".


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2010)

Please spoiler tag that image :33


----------



## Panos (Jun 16, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm having a bit of trouble with PS, so the set might be delayed. Sorry.


----------



## Panos (Jun 17, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble with PS, so the set might be delayed. Sorry.



 Ok    .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 17, 2010)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Gino (Jun 18, 2010)

My request from last time still stands

Edit*sorry sigs not off


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait, but at the moment I'm not on my laptop. Your requests will probably be done tomorrow.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2010)

Um...PU. I'm afraid MP will have to do your request. For some reason, PS won't let me save the set I made.

Don't worry he's a good set maker <3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gino_ 










*Spoiler*: _Peaceful_


----------



## Panos (Jun 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who should i credit and rep?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 19, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> Awesome awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who should i credit and rep?



Just credit the shop. I don't really care about rep, so I guess you can rep AS instead


----------



## Panos (Jun 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Just credit the shop. I don't really care about rep, so I guess you can rep AS instead



Ok i will credit the shop and neg you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2010)

Turn off your sig PU


----------



## Panos (Jun 19, 2010)

Who is PU motherfather?


----------



## Z (Jun 19, 2010)

An avatar of this please.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 19, 2010)

Z said:


> An avatar of this please.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 19, 2010)

An avatar of this...please?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't do anything with that stock, is it possible for you to switch?

Oh, and MP, post some examples please:33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 20, 2010)

*Avatars*




*Signatures*







Edit: These are my examples


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 20, 2010)

*Set Request*

Size- Senior
Stock


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll be taking that request.


----------



## Helixals (Jun 21, 2010)

*Set please ^^
With this picture :*

*Dotten Stroke,Cool Colours,One Avatar 150x150 for other forum,No texts on the sig and ava ^^*


----------



## Pyro (Jun 21, 2010)

Avatar and Sig please


Avatar stock: 

Sig stock: 

Effects: Just make it look badass. You guys always do a great job.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 21, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Set please ^^
> With this picture :*
> 
> *Dotten Stroke,Cool Colours,One Avatar 150x150 for other forum,No texts on the sig and ava ^^*



MORTRED! Pa is such an imba hero in the endgame.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 23, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Set please ^^
> With this picture :*
> 
> *Dotten Stroke,Cool Colours,One Avatar 150x150 for other forum,No texts on the sig and ava ^^*




*Spoiler*: __ 











Pyro said:


> Avatar and Sig please
> 
> 
> Avatar stock:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pyro (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn. Awesome. Love it.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 23, 2010)

For Mish Puppet, make it purrty-ful please



Effects: Whatever, make it awesome
Border: Thin dotted borders
Text: None
Details: Huuuurrrrr, whatever you want
Avatar: Of Billie Joe Armstrong, 125x125 and 150x150


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Went with a simple but sweet style on this one.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 24, 2010)

Have I mentioned that I love you? No? Well, I do.


----------



## Helixals (Jun 24, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say no texts but ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

*Agressor*


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Agressor*



Thanks looks great will use soon ^-^


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 24, 2010)

Helixals said:


> I say no texts but ...



Ah, you didn't want text? Sorry, I'll go fix that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 24, 2010)

Here you go. Sorry again.


----------



## Helixals (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks : )


----------



## Z (Jul 9, 2010)

just make it look nice, add effects, etc


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2010)

Can't see nuthin'


----------



## Z (Jul 10, 2010)

It's the same as my sig.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2010)

All I can see is "bandwidth used out"


----------



## Z (Jul 10, 2010)

ehh whatever

How about this


*Spoiler*: __ 













Good 150 x 150 avatars with borders. Make sure there is no writing please


----------



## master9738 (Jul 10, 2010)

Requesting a set
Rounded edges, not too rounded. 
125x125 avy of her face
use special effects on the sig + make sure the "S" stands out more than the whole picture. 

do your best. if I asked too much, just do what you can do since your sets are really nice.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 10, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet

Avatar (150x150):


Sig:


No text.


----------



## Maxi (Jul 12, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock -  
Size - Junior
Borders - Rounded. But if you of a better recommendation choose that one.
Effects - What you think is best.
Text - no text required.

Take your time, lots of thanks in advance and will of course rep and credit .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 12, 2010)

Z said:


> ehh whatever
> 
> How about this
> 
> ...





master9738 said:


> Requesting a set
> Rounded edges, not too rounded.
> 125x125 avy of her face
> use special effects on the sig + make sure the "S" stands out more than the whole picture.
> ...





Solon Solute said:


> Request for Mist Puppet
> 
> Avatar (150x150):
> 
> ...





Maxi said:


> Request - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> Borders - Rounded. But if you of a better recommendation choose that one.
> ...



I'll get to these straight away.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 12, 2010)

*Z:*



*master9738:*





*Maxi:*





*Solon Solute:*





No need for rep, and cred the shop instead of me


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great. Will cred the shop when I use it.


----------



## Metaro (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi *edit*


*Spoiler*: __ 




I need a set ( avatar 150x150 and signature not so big [?])
with whatever effects ( sorry I don't know much of that )

Of this






If I break a rule tell me >_< and thanks a lot


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2010)

Taking that  .

BTW, I can't see your image.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

can i work here


----------



## Shika (Jul 14, 2010)

Request for a Set.

Avatar:
Size- 125x125
Image- 
Effects and Border- Something cool 

Signature:
Size- Not too big, not too small...
Image- 
Effects - Something that looks good 


Thank you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes you can


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jul 14, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet.

Signature:
Size - Not exactly sure the size of junior or senior but I guess nothing exceeding 500x300
Image - 
Effect - Creator's choice.
Text - "Stringer" on the bottom right hand corner

Thanks!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Request for a Set.
> 
> Avatar:
> Size- 125x125
> ...





Stringer Bell said:


> Request for Mist Puppet.
> 
> Signature:
> Size - Not exactly sure the size of junior or senior but I guess nothing exceeding 500x300
> ...



Working on these


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Hi *edit*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Metaro


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------



## Shika (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, but can the avatar be 150x150?

If not let it be.

Thanks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Sorry, but can the avatar be 150x150?
> 
> If not let it be.
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah, I'll go ahead and throw in the 150x150 avatar also.


----------



## Metaro (Jul 14, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Metaro
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much >o<!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2010)

*ShikaNami*





*Stringer Bell*


----------



## Shika (Jul 14, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *ShikaNami*




Superb.
+rep and credit coming.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jul 14, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet

Avatar:
Size - The current size is fine.
Image - 
Border/Effect - This image is my current avatar but I was hoping you can spruce it up to match the effects of the Sig you just made for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2010)

Stringer Bell said:


> Request for Mist Puppet
> 
> Avatar:
> Size - The current size is fine.
> ...


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

Request for whoever.

Avatar
Size: same/150x150
Image: 
Effect: trans/render the white areas, not his hand though.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll take this .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Request for whoever.
> 
> Avatar
> Size: same/150x150
> ...


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 16, 2010)

Set please. 400x500 or w.e size is max.

Add any effect you think rox! Also please dotted borders. TY!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> Set please. 400x500 or w.e size is max.
> 
> Add any effect you think rox! Also please dotted borders. TY!!!



ill take it...

? would you also like it rounded but dotted....?


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ill take it...
> 
> ? would you also like it rounded but dotted....?



I'd prefer square or rectangular, being long. thanx!

aww why the :S face?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

repped mah boi.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2010)

I need to update the OP


----------



## Shika (Jul 18, 2010)

Another set request.

Stock : 

Use whatever effects and borders you see fit.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 18, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Another set request.
> 
> Stock :
> 
> ...



Taking this


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2010)

Curse you MP


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 19, 2010)

*ShikaNami*


----------



## Panos (Jul 20, 2010)

Set from this: 



or this: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Thanks!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2010)

Know what a spoiler tag is?

If so, use the damn thing


----------



## Panos (Jul 20, 2010)

Now that you asked so kindly i will do it asap.


----------



## Shika (Jul 21, 2010)

Set please.



Thanks


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 22, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure if AS is doing Peaceful's request or not.

So, uh, taking this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 22, 2010)

*ShikaNami*


----------



## Panos (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't take the request right now, sorry. Having a few RL problems.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2010)

*真魚rashin-sama京*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2010)

forgot to put my examples xD


*Spoiler*: _Kazehana sets_ 

























*Spoiler*: _Transparency's_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars that r the same but different borders_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kazehana's signatures_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm sorry about this Kazehana, but is it okay for you to do Panos's request please?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i can do it :33

i'll do it when i can Atlantic just add me to the worker list K

also if it would be alright can i find better stock for you Panos?


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 25, 2010)

Signature, senior please.

A combination of this picture:



and this one:



What borders, effects, etc. you use is your choice. I dont't have the creativity for that. I just wish the sig to be something combined between these two pictures (important element in the second picture is mainly the band  )


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *真魚rashin-sama京*



wew thx a lot your the best! 

reppssss


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2010)

Sig Set
Ava size: 150x150 (Tsunade's Face)
Sig: 350x450

Can you do anything with this?



Would like it to have rounded broader. With Madara and Tsunade's respective names in their frame.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

ok i'll take this one too 

Housekeping


panos - Kazehana 

cjones8612 - kazehana


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Kazehana <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

yo Atlantic can you do cj i cant work with the stock..


also panos how much effects do you want on your set?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2010)

Sure, I'll do it.

_[Edit] 

Holy shit, that's big..._


----------



## Shika (Jul 29, 2010)

Set time 



Make it awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

gin's  mine :33

will get it done tomorrow along with the other one 


WTF Atlantic got banned


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2010)

oi i already called the gin set


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 29, 2010)

Bleh, beat me to it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2010)

*Announcements:*

_Updated OP
Unbanned _


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

is doing panons and shikas today 


also Atlantic link m examples to the front


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

actually panos i cant doi yours i messed u and it came out terrible

Atlantic please take his i have other requests to do at other shops and my own...

doing only shikas


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

*Shika*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't do it, the stock is too bad ~__~


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 31, 2010)

Set please :33





Turquoise/pale blue theme. Take out that boring black background in the sig and put something stylish in pale blue.

Senior size.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2010)

Can I get a set of this?




150x150 avatar around Minas face.
And do whatever you want with the sig Just make it epic.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Can I get a set of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MINE MINE MINE 

will do it tomorrow 

naru looks soo cute :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2010)

*Cj*

*Sig*[

*Spoiler*: __ 



IMG]http://imageftw.com/uploads/20100731/Cjones.png[/IMG]




*Avatar*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Don't forget to rep and cred.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Cj*
> 
> *Sig* [
> 
> ...



Looks great Atlantic.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Cj*
> 
> *Sig*[
> 
> ...





you kind of switch the roles of the pics Atlantic...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I kinda uploaded the avatar and sig in the wrong order because I called the sig the avatar and the avatar the sig .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll take Panos' and Gaidou's stuff if no one else is doing it


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 31, 2010)

*Panos*





*Turquoise*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 31, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Signature, senior please.
> 
> A combination of this picture:
> 
> ...



Bumping this request. Kazehana or AS, can you do this?


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2010)

request set 



similar to this border style please



reps to whoever does it thanks


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Turquoise*



Thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

Gino said:


> request set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

Gino said:


> request set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Avatar*

;

*Signature*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2010)

doing my set today AS


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> ;
> 
> *Signature*



Thanks bro


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2010)

So, about RockyDJ's request


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't do it either.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 2, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Maxi:*



Because i'm such a retard i completely forgot to thank you. 
I didn't actually want any text but thank you very much.


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't mean to be rude, but does anyone know when my request will be fufilled?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2010)

im doing it... its just i work at other shops  

promise i'll gt it done tonight


----------



## αce (Aug 2, 2010)

It's okay don't burden yourself, I'm just wondering


----------



## Aiku (Aug 2, 2010)

Set please...



150x150 for the avatar...signature can be whatever size you want.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

*ACE*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 4, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avy: 
Sig: 
Details: Make it mysterious, lights, colourizaton, etc. For the avy, please make Fukunaga's hair blonde. Make the sig the biggest sized allowed, and make it Fukunaga-worthy. I trust your judgment.

Emphasis on the mysterious quality. Perhaps not so much light as having an edgy quality about it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Avy:
> Sig:
> Details: Make it mysterious, lights, colourizaton, etc. For the avy, please make Fukunaga's hair blonde. Make the sig the biggest sized allowed, and make it Fukunaga-worthy. I trust your judgment.



gotcha


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

No, I'm taking it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

ok if you want it that bad sure.....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Set please...
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 for the avatar...signature can be whatever size you want.



Taking this.

LT asked me to do her request since AS is slow.


----------



## Motive (Aug 7, 2010)

Set request

Junior size please. I trust you guys so do whatever you have to do to make it pretty.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

xXxcryingeyesxXx said:


> Set request
> 
> Junior size please. I trust you guys so do whatever you have to do to make it pretty.



Also taking this


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

*LT*





*Kai*



I couldn't make a signature since the stock was LQ

*cryingeyes*


----------



## Motive (Aug 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *cryingeyes*



omg, thank you so much! I love it!! pek


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2010)

umm puppet Atlantic was talking LBs....

he even yelled at me when i said i would take it.....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> umm puppet Atlantic was talking LBs....
> 
> he even yelled at me when i said i would take it.....



Yeah, but she asked me specifically to do hers since AS is probably vomiting his eyes out in China somewhere.


----------



## Intus Legere (Aug 9, 2010)

150x200, transparency is all I need, no effects. Thanks in advance = P


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry about not taking requests guys. I'm in China and the Internet there sucks. 

I'll take Intus's.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

alex payne said:


> Full set request. Senior size.
> 
> You can do any kind of set - I trust you guys.



the link wont allow me to see 

when i see the pic i'll do it...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

sweet will get it done soon


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2010)

Intus Legere said:


> 150x200, transparency is all I need, no effects. Thanks in advance = P



Sorry, I'm not good at transparency.

;


----------



## Intus Legere (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks AS!


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2010)

Do what you can. Just keep it simple, make it cold, and not cartoony. Smooth like ICE. 

Matching avatar would be awesome as well. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

*Announcement:*

_I am on Holiday in China and my Dad has taken away my computer. So MP will take over the shop until I am back. _


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2010)

I am disappoint.


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Avatars _please_ (125 x 125):







No text please.

Any other artistic options (i.e. Border, Effects...) are up to the creator. 

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

Requesting Avatar.
150 x 200
Rounded
Stock:


----------



## Taylor (Aug 23, 2010)

Requesting set.
Stock 
Size - Junior
Effects - Make it look hot, use your imagination 
Border - Any as long as it looks good.
Text - Somewhere in the cig can you input my name 'Aye', small letters, not to big. Don't  put text in avatar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Avatars _please_ (125 x 125):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Id said:


> Requesting Avatar.
> 150 x 200
> Rounded
> Stock:





Aye said:


> Requesting set.
> Stock
> Size - Junior
> Effects - Make it look hot, use your imagination
> ...



Sorry for the delay, I'll work on these.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 24, 2010)

*Naked Snacks*



*Id*



*Aye*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 25, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet

Requesting Avatar
Stock 
Size - Senior
Effects - Whatever works for the stock
Border - Same as your current avatar


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 25, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova*


----------



## Shika (Aug 25, 2010)

Request for MP

Set: 

Avy is 125x125. You can do whatever the hell you want. Just make it look good


----------



## Gino (Aug 25, 2010)

Set Request do whatever reps to whoever does it thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 25, 2010)

*So, I got Internet again so I'm taking charge of the Shop again. Thanks for all the work you've done MP.*


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2010)

Requesting Transparency :3
Stock: 
Size - 150x150. resize sig if needed.
Border - Doesn't matter
Note - Can I have one avy transparent ; the other with the background?
Please and thx <3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 25, 2010)

I almost forgot about my request

thanks MP


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Naked Snacks*



Thank you!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Request for MP
> 
> Set:
> 
> Avy is 125x125. You can do whatever the hell you want. Just make it look good





Gino said:


> Set Request do whatever reps to whoever does it thanks



Taking these



Milkshake said:


> Requesting Transparency :3
> Stock:
> Size - 150x150. resize sig if needed.
> Border - Doesn't matter
> ...



I need someone else to do this one, since I can't do good trans to save my life


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2010)

*ShikaNami*





*Gino*


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 26, 2010)

It's okay, I could try to do it myself instead :3 Thanks anyways.


----------



## Gino (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks MP + rep


----------



## Rubi (Aug 26, 2010)

Set please, Mist Puppet.

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Borders: None
Effects: Whatever but not too heavy.
Text: "But it's only when I sleep, I see you in my dreams
You got me spinning round and round But I only hear you breathe" Please make the text quite small.

Extra avatar request, if ok.

stock: 
Effects: Whatever
Text: none.

Thank you~


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Set please, Mist Puppet.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> ...



I'll be working on these


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 26, 2010)

A request for the ever-skilful Mist Puppet.

Set.
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: A variety, if you please. I'd like to see which looks best.
Effects: Lights, colourization. Whatever else is up to you do decide.
Text: Pirate Empress of the Shichibukai (in smaller font than the following part, and place it above it) - Boa Hancock (bigger font than the former). Either white or red font.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2010)

*Viscaria*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2010)

*LT*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 27, 2010)

Request for Miss Puppet 
Requesting set.
Stock 
Size -Senior
Effects - up to u
Border - up to u
Text - I catch you 
secong text: eternale
avylease focus on girl 
thanx already ^^


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 27, 2010)

I feel so popular 

I'll get your request requiem


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I feel so popular
> 
> I'll get your request requiem


hahaha,thats because u really are honey^^
and thanx ^^


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 27, 2010)

Because you are, MP.

And must spread.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 28, 2010)

*eternal*


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Aug 28, 2010)

hello, Atlantic Storm! may i request a signtaure from you? *O* 
size: 400 x 200
quote: Heart Pirates
picture: 



thanks a lot in advance! ;D


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

request for anyone 
*ava*

you think you can make two separate ones please? 
*sig*
*OR* 
choose one of them, and for the second one can you please focus on just the 3 person on the right please? thanks 

KEY: keep it simple

will rep and cred, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> request for anyone
> *ava*
> 
> you think you can make two separate ones please?
> ...



Mine 

please


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2010)

Bonney said:


> hello, Atlantic Storm! may i request a signtaure from you? *O*
> size: 400 x 200
> quote: Heart Pirates
> picture:
> ...



Of course you can!

It might take a while though, I'm currently on holiday and my Photoshop is acting up. Apologizing in advance if I take too long.


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Aug 29, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Of course you can!
> 
> It might take a while though, I'm currently on holiday and my Photoshop is acting up. Apologizing in advance if I take too long.


np, take your time, i'll wait


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey, I would like a sig.

Here's the stock: 

Size: 500 by 100 pixels 

Text: Jehuty

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2010)

Taking that too.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 30, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *eternal*


OMG,That looks awesome!!!!
thank u so much honey,repped^^


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2010)

Wait, Avalon...You want a signature made out of a signature?


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 31, 2010)

Set please. For who gets it 

U chose the stock.I don't have claim.Just select a picture that is better to mix and processing.I gave u all freedom about style,effects and frames. 

Stock: these  
or  

10ks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Set please. For who gets it
> 
> U chose the stock.I don't have claim.Just select a picture that is better to mix and processing.I gave u all freedom about style,effects and frames.
> 
> ...



they don't show...


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 1, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Wait, Avalon...You want a signature made out of a signature?



Lol yeah, you see the thing is, I wanna use it on another forum. But their sig limit is a lot smaller then Nf's.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Hey, I would like a sig.
> 
> Here's the stock:
> 
> ...



Uh, resizing it to 500x100 makes it look really ugly. And I can't crop 500x100. Would you like a different size?



Bonney said:


> hello, Atlantic Storm! may i request a signtaure from you? *O*
> size: 400 x 200
> quote: Heart Pirates
> picture:
> ...



Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Sep 6, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Thank you for your patience.



i love it!!!!!!!!!! thank u soooo much ;D rep sent ^^


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 6, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Uh, resizing it to 500x100 makes it look really ugly. And I can't crop 500x100. Would you like a different size?



Hmm, well 500x100 is the forums sig limit. I'm assuming that making it even smaller then that makes it even uglier. Well thanks for trying anyways.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2010)

No it's because that 500x100 makes it a "landscape" like image, whereas the actual image is technically "portrait".


----------



## Gino (Sep 7, 2010)

Avatar request 






Sig request 


Reps to whoever does it make magic happen


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

Gino said:


> Avatar request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess i'll take this one.....


----------



## Proxy (Sep 9, 2010)

Avatar request. Size: senior of his upper body, hand and head.
Border: White inner and black outer.
Effects: Surprise me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





()


----------



## Bones (Sep 12, 2010)

Set request:

Avatar request #1:


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 13, 2010)

Atlantic Storm or someone could u do my request please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2010)

Rocki...



Kazehana said:


> they don't show...



And as for OhFresh, I'm taking his request.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 13, 2010)

here is the stock and Kazehana i give the url on PM and u told the request will be ready in the weekend but...so do mu request please.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2010)

ok ok i'll doo the request but i have been busy (just got back from a big trip  )


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please.
> 
> I'll leave the artistic decisions up to the creator.
> 
> Credit and rep will be given of course. Thanks for considering my request.



actually i just tried the stock 

worst set i ever made rocki.....

but naked i'll take this


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 16, 2010)

Set please Kazehana.  I hope you're not busy. And thanks in advance. 

Stock:  
Size: Junior
Text in Avy: Acrima 
Text in sig: "Don't walk behind me, I may not lead. Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow. Just walk beside me and let me love you."
Border: Anything that is not rounded
Note: Please make the the avy a close-up of the girl's face. And please make it look kawaii and soft.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2010)

Sofiajade said:


> Set please Kazehana.  I hope you're not busy. And thanks in advance.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> ...




can doo


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2010)

OhFresh said:


> Set request:
> 
> Avatar request #1:



;

*Sig*


----------



## EduardoESR (Sep 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *ShikaNami*


Okay uhm... I don't want to sound like an idiot, but wouldn't be better if you guys accepted only stock/resource DA works that are allowed to be used without credit? Thats my Selim Pentool work, I don't really care that it was used without my permission but other people might if that happens to their art.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Sep 17, 2010)

Avatar Request:


 - Just focus on the lower right, the whole body and shadow.
 - Thin border matching the hair color if you can, otherwise black.


Signature Request:


 - Senior size or as large as it can be without stretching.
 - Rounded corners.
 - Same border as the avatar.

If it's possible, could you add some very light swirls or a pattern filter, either matching the hair color or just light blues/violets. Nothing too vibrant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Z (Sep 17, 2010)

Request for Atlantic Storm, senior sized set 



Thin Black border for ava and sig. Thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2010)

Taking top two requests.


----------



## Z (Sep 17, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Taking top two requests.



By the way, I want avatar to be focused on Batman's face. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

will get my requests done for today


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi GoS!!

Request: Senior member set.

Stock:
Can you add the name ''sazando'' in the sig plz?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry about the poor quality of some of them, I'm kind of limited at the moment because my Dad took away my Laptop so I'm stuck with GIMP. 



Winchester Gospel said:


> Avatar Request:
> 
> 
> - Just focus on the lower right, the whole body and shadow.
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 










Z said:


> Request for Atlantic Storm, senior sized set
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Black border for ava and sig. Thanks.









Dark Jecht said:


> Hi GoS!!
> 
> Request: Senior member set.
> 
> ...


----------



## master9738 (Sep 19, 2010)

Set request for whoever

May I have an avatar of Jesse Attica(Chris Brown) [125x125]

Also, make my sig kind of like this:


Please and Thank you?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

master9738 said:


> Set request for whoever
> 
> May I have an avatar of Jesse Attica(Chris Brown) [125x125]
> 
> ...



will take XD


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 19, 2010)

GoS, can you do this one?
Request: senior memebr set

Stock :


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 20, 2010)

Request for Atlantic Storm.
Sig (Junior member)
Stock:
If it's possible, can you make effects similar to this one?

Ava (Junior member)
Stock:
Just focus on the Feliks's face.

Please and Thank you?


----------



## mali (Sep 20, 2010)

um could i get this turned in to a sig  please.If you can add things that will emphasize the killing intent theme.{if i theres a error in this post im sorry if not :]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2010)

twinrasengan said:


> um could i get this turned in to a sig  please.If you can add things that will emphasize the killing intent theme.{if i theres a error in this post im sorry if not :]



Yes.



Dark Jecht said:


> GoS, can you do this one?
> Request: senior memebr set
> 
> Stock :



Yes.



SakuraYume said:


> Request for Atlantic Storm.
> Sig (Junior member)
> Stock:
> If it's possible, can you make effects similar to this one?
> ...



Uh, sorry. The quality of that stock is terrible <_<


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 20, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Uh, sorry. The quality of that stock is terrible <_<



Sorry . Can I change it to this?


----------



## Gino (Sep 20, 2010)

Hows my request going guys??...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 21, 2010)

SakuraYume said:


> Sorry . Can I change it to this?



Sure!



Gino said:


> Hows my request going guys??...



I don't know, you'll have to ask Kazehana.

I can take your request if you want to : )


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

take it please besides not the best quality for my PS....


----------



## Gino (Sep 21, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't know, you'll have to ask Kazehana.
> 
> I can take your request if you want to : )




lol sure.......


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2010)

Taking .

All of these will be done soon :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2010)

SakuraYume said:


> Request for Atlantic Storm.
> Sig (Junior member)
> Stock:
> If it's possible, can you make effects similar to this one?
> ...








twinrasengan said:


> um could i get this turned in to a sig  please.If you can add things that will emphasize the killing intent theme.{if i theres a error in this post im sorry if not :]






Gino said:


> Hows my request going guys??...





Couldn't do much with the stock for the sig, so...Yeah. Sorry :/


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 24, 2010)

I love it. Thank You . I will wear it soon.


----------



## mali (Sep 26, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Couldn't do much with the stock for the sig, so...Yeah. Sorry :/



thank you ilove it


----------



## Shika (Sep 26, 2010)

Avy request.

Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Like the one I have now.
Effects: Your call.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I help out here? 

Here is some examples to show my skills:'


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

Niceeeeeeee.

You're hired, I'll put your name on the logo thing when I have time : D


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Federer (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like to have a set of his pic:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 6, 2010)

Taking request      .


----------



## Naked (Oct 6, 2010)

Set please!
Full creative freedom to whoever takes this one.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 6, 2010)

Taking!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 6, 2010)

Naked Snacks!:







Hope you like it..


----------



## Naked (Oct 6, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Naked Snacks!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! pek

Thank you!!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 6, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 7, 2010)

*Type of Request:* Set.
*For:* Eternity
*Stock:* 
*Border Type:* 
*Extra Details:* Av 125x125,150x150 & 155x155 try some effects like on that pic: 
 Size on sig to be like the sig of Naked Snacks. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eternity (Oct 7, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2010)

Hold up, my Photoshop seems to be acting up (every time I open it, it won't respond and freezes). It may take a while to do my requests, sorry :/


----------



## Eternity (Oct 10, 2010)

Want me to take some of them?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes please, that'd be great. Thanks Eternity :33


----------



## Eternity (Oct 10, 2010)

Just link to the requests you want me to do.


----------



## Shika (Oct 11, 2010)

Avy now motherfucking GOS 



125x125 and 150x150

thnks


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2010)

Federer:





Hope you like it.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Avy now motherfucking GOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Want me to take it?


----------



## Shika (Oct 11, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2010)

Mkay.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2010)

ShikaNami:



Hope you like it..


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

For Atlantic:



Request: Set
Size: Senior
Border: White Inner/Thinner Black Outer
Effects: Not to heavy on them, but do whatever.

If possible, can you split the images into two? I'd like an avatar of her face for each picture, and two individual sigs too. Lastly, can you remove the writing on the bottom of the left image?

If you have any questions about my request, let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shika (Oct 12, 2010)

Eternity said:


> ShikaNami:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it..



Awww excelent


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

'Eh, made a version myself and couldn't resist posting it .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> For Atlantic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do.

[EDIT]

Done.


*Spoiler*: _Proxy_ 








*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Shika (Oct 24, 2010)

Set out of this 

Avy: 125x125 and 150x150

GOS, you can do at your likening. :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2010)

Taking request etc.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shika_ 





;;;


----------



## Gino (Oct 24, 2010)

Set request 



with a boarding style similar to my avatar reps to whoever takes it thanks...


----------



## Federer (Oct 24, 2010)

Set request. 

Obviously the avatar must be Roger.


----------



## Мoon (Oct 24, 2010)

Set request, if you don't mind.



125x125 avy

Thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2010)

Requests taken.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2010)

Gino said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> with a boarding style similar to my avatar reps to whoever takes it thanks...





Sorry, quality of stock is too low to make a signature with.



Che said:


> Set request, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 





[Should automatically resize to 125x125 when you try to wear it]


----------



## Мoon (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful work, will rep and cred.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Helixals (Oct 25, 2010)

*Request:* _Set_
*Stock: *

_*Size:* If u can make the avatar 150 × 200  for other site._
*Border: *_I want people to see the border in black and white skin._
*Effects:* _Make it colorful please ^^_
*Texts:* _nop_

*Note :* _If u can make the hair white-y._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure, I'll do what I can.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hex_


----------



## Motive (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like to use this for a facebook group.. if that's okay.... 

*Request*: facebook group profile picture
*Text*: Club de Espa?ol
*Effects*: Something that will get the attention of high school kids..
*Other*: If you can find a picture to go with this that would be awesome. If not that's okay too.


----------



## Helixals (Oct 26, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hex_


*
Thats awsome but in the request i say " Set " which means sig + avatar. :S*


----------



## Oceania (Oct 26, 2010)

I would like a Berserk sig please!!

Using this pic please! I'll give cred and cookies!


----------



## Smiley (Oct 26, 2010)

Just two Avatars if that's ok. 


Request: Avatar.
Size: Senior.
Effects: Up to you.
Stock: {}
Text: None.
Border: Dotted.



Request: Avatar.
Size: Senior.
Effects: Up to you.
Stock: {}
Text: None.
Border: Dotted.
Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

Motive said:


> I'd like to use this for a facebook group.. if that's okay....
> 
> *Request*: facebook group profile picture
> *Text*: Club de Espa?ol
> ...



Can you find a picture for me? It'd be a whole lot easier :33.



Helixals said:


> *
> Thats awsome but in the request i say " Set " which means sig + avatar. :S*



Oh right, sorry. I'll get right onto the signature.



FormerAbyssalone said:


> I would like a Berserk sig please!!
> 
> Using this pic please! I'll give cred and cookies!



I'ma take this. 


Eternαl said:


> Just two Avatars if that's ok.
> 
> 
> Request: Avatar.
> ...



Taking.

No more requests being taken.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

*Helixals:

*

*
Formerabyssalone:





Eternal:

;
*


----------



## Smiley (Oct 26, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *
> Eternal:
> 
> ;
> *



Cheers.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## Helixals (Oct 26, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Helixals:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*awesome,thanks.*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't forget to rep and cred.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 26, 2010)

Heeeeeey you! <3

Can you make me a set of  please? 

Make it awesome!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay!

Which panel would you like the avatar of, and which panel would you like a signature of?


----------



## Kiki (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, could you maybe crop the whole girl to be the signature, and perhaps make the four panels into the avatar by doing down slices horizontal? Just a thought. If not, just an avatar of the first panel of her eyes.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 27, 2010)

He AS!..make a set out of these would you? 




 Thanks!


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Atlantic i whoud like to make a request 

Can you make me avy and siggy out of this please.



Thx in advance.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey AS,in that case,do a set of this one then:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Well, could you maybe crop the whole girl to be the signature, and perhaps make the four panels into the avatar by doing down slices horizontal? Just a thought. If not, just an avatar of the first panel of her eyes.








Sorry, it's not very good. The stock gave me some trouble. There was nothing wrong with it, I just found it a bit hard to work with.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

Gear Second said:


> Hi Atlantic i whoud like to make a request
> 
> Can you make me avy and siggy out of this please.




[It should resize to 125x125 if you try and wear it]






Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey AS,in that case,do a set of this one then:







Enjoy, and don't forget to rep and cred :3


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow thanks AS!Looks awesome!


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 28, 2010)

thx a lot it looks great


----------



## Smiley (Oct 28, 2010)

Yo AS, two siggy's if that's cool.
Signature one:


 Stock: {}
Size: How the stock is.
Text: HoU Mafia Game II
Border: Like the above two.
Signature 2:


 Stock: {}
Size: How the stock is.
Text: HoU Mafia Game II
Border: Like the above two.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 28, 2010)

Avatar and Siggy set please

Avatar Size 150 by 150

I just want the head for the Avatar


----------



## Motive (Oct 28, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Can you find a picture for me? It'd be a whole lot easier :33.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it works.

Doing requests now ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 29, 2010)

Due to a few unforseen circumstances (i.e my laptop flipping out), I am afraid I cannot do these requests. I apologize for any inconviniences and will get to these requests when I fix my laptop.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 29, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Due to a few unforseen circumstances (i.e my laptop flipping out), I am afraid I cannot do these requests. I apologize for any inconviniences and will get to these requests when I fix my laptop.



Meh, nevermind my request then.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 29, 2010)

I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Z (Nov 12, 2010)

Avatar request for Atlantic Storm.



Of Eustass Kidd.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 15, 2010)

Never mind. I just realized I know how to do what I did.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2010)

*Signature/Avatar request for Atlantic Storm*


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Avatar=150x150) and (Sig=550x500) The border can just be a normal one. I would like the avatar to be the Raikage's head.



Thanks boss, take your time


----------



## Motive (Nov 19, 2010)

Atlantic, can you still do my request from before?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I will do, I just have a few problems with my computer atm.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 15, 2011)

Ava:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Could you senior-size that, crop off the sides a bit, and remove the subtitles?

Sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Could you some super smexy dramatic words in there? I'd like it to read:

_This form is the symbol of our determination!_

also like it to be within proper sig limits. example stated in your OP works.


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

hmm.. do u accept requests anymore or what?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2011)

I've got a new shop called _The Set Casino, _though I won't be taking any requests there either for a while. I don't have access to any form of photo editing programme until I get a new laptop or computer.

Apologies.


----------

